# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  LAVA next to WATER

## dglott

Hi there im having a bit of an issue. I have a thing (lets say pool) of lava next to a body of water. The trouble is I cant seem to find a really good way to depict the lava so that people can tell them apart. This is all in the same color.

----------


## Kier

Maybe, water have ripples, lava little spews or bubbles bursting?

----------


## aami

I imagine, if they're touching, you'd have some obsidian flats. Add that with what Kier suggested in the lava pool and maybe some waves and stuff, and I think that'd work.

----------

